# Verwertung von Graskarpfen..



## allrounder (24. August 2003)

hallo kollegen,


ich hab ein "kleines" problem...

ich hab heute einen schönen graser gefangen....

leider musste ich ihn abschlagen   ...jetzt habe ich viele Filet´s.
:q 

Kann mir jemand rezepte sagen, wie ich den am besten zubereite...


danke michael

achja..hier ist ein bild...97 cm und ca 12,5 kg


----------



## Katzengehirn (24. August 2003)

joa weiß nich wie man den zubereitet aber ich weiß das mal jemand gesagt hatte das die gekocht in kräutersoße sehr lecker sein sollen!


----------



## Robbelt (24. August 2003)

Graskarpfen schmeckt super!! Also ich würd die kochen. Und dann mit kartoffeln und Senfbuttersoße essen. Als erstes würde ich den fisch ne halbe stunde in essigwasser legen damit der mögliche modder geschmeck beseitigt wird. Dann wasser mit wurzelwerk und salz erst einmal 30min kochen lassen und dann den fisch rein tun und den herd sofort ausmachen und 20min ziehen lassen. So bleibt das Fleisch schön fest und wird nicht so matschig.


----------



## allrounder (24. August 2003)

also nach modder schmeckt er nicht...

ich habe bevor ich alles eingefroren habe, zwei filet´s mal schnell in die pfanne geschmissen...;-)


----------



## Robbelt (24. August 2003)

dann ziehste ihn eben nur kurz durchs essigwasser


----------



## Schulti (24. August 2003)

Geräuchert sind Graskarpfen eine Delikatesse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allrounder (24. August 2003)

hallo schulti....


räucher ist bestimmt eine gute idee......

das fleisch ist ja sehr fest......das schmeckt bestimmt super...
das werde ich mal probieren


----------



## Schulti (28. August 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab' das selbst schon getestet und war echt begeistert davon!!!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. August 2003)

Schöner Graser.#6

Hab auch schon Graser geräuchert gegessen...ist echt eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (29. August 2003)

GEDAEMPFTER FLUSSKARPFEN


Für 4 Portionen 
Zutaten 

1 klein. Karpfen; ca 900 g, ersatzweise Graskarpfen 
Salz 
Pfeffer f.a.d.M. 
2 TL Reiswein 
40 g Moehren 
40 g Gurke 
1 Rote Paprikaschote 
40 g Lauch; nur weisse Teile 
30 g Ingwerwurzel; 20 - 30 g 
150 ml Huehnerbruehe 
Salatblaetter; zum Anrichten 

Den Karpfen gegebenenfalls ausnehmen. Dazu den Fisch am Bauch vorsichtig aufschneiden und die Eingeweide herausloesen. Den Fisch aussen und innen gruendlich waschen. 

Den Karpfen unter fliessendem kalten Wasser schuppen, dann kurz in kochendes Wasser tauchen. 

Den Karpfen sofort wieder herausnehmen. Die Haut abloesen und den Karpfen mit Salz und Pfeffer sowie dem Reiswein wuerzen. Karpfen auf einen Teller legen, auf dem er auch gedaempft werden kann. 

Moehren, die Gurkenschale und die roten Paprikaschoten, Lauch und Ingwer waschen und putzen bzw. schaelen. Alles in vier Zentimeter lange feine Streifen schneiden. 

Die Gemuesezutaten nach Farben getrennt in einem huebschen Muster ordentlich auf dem Fisch anordnen. 

In einem Topf, der einen groesseren Umfang als der Teller hat, eine umgedrehte Tasse stellen und etwa drei Zentimeter hoch Wasser angiessen. 

Den Teller auf die Tasse stellen, das Wasser zum Kochen bringen und den Fisch zugedeckt bei mittlerer Hitze etwa 20 Minuten daempfen. Die Huehnerbruehe zum Kochen bringen und zum Fisch servieren. Fisch mit gewaschenen Salatblaettern garnieren.


----------

